# iCloud Drive vs Dropbox



## eckri (22 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour

iPados OS 15.x

Je n'ai jamais vraiment utilisé iCloud drive comme je le fais avec Dropbox et je voudrais bien me débarrasser définitivement de dropbox qui en plus me draine la batterie de l'Ipad 
Est ce qu'on  peut vraiment faire la meme chose ?  partager un dossier avec n'importe qui ou bien simplement envoyer un lien pour que quelqu'un puisse consulter des fichiers ou photos ?   que les gens soient sur Mac ou windows ou n'importe ou ?

merci


----------



## LS Zaitsev (22 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour,
Pour partager un dossier iCloud Drive, le destinataire / partenaire doit avoir (ou créer) un compte Apple (Apple ID). La solution est donc contraignante. Dans l'ensemble, iCloud Drive est la solution cloud la moins souple pour le partage et le collaboratif.
iCloud a d'autres avantages, plutôt pour la sauvegarde, les fichiers perso si on a plusieurs appareils Apple, etc. Mais pour le travail, c'est hors course.
DropBox et autres sont bien plus versatiles et polyvalents.
Au fond, je pense que le cloud Apple est un service vraiment à part, qui ne répond pas aux mêmes besoins que les autres.


----------



## eckri (22 Janvier 2022)

ok merci , quel dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de souplesse, je vais voir une alternative a dropbox qui  me pompe la batterie de l'ipad a raison de 15h de travail en background pour 2 ou 3 photos de 200 ko a synchroniser


----------



## LS Zaitsev (22 Janvier 2022)

Si l'appli pompe trop sur iOS, pourquoi ne pas désactiver l'actualisation des données en arrière-plan et ne solliciter une MàJ des données que quand nécessaire ?


----------



## eckri (22 Janvier 2022)

Tu veux dire que je réactivé l’arrière plan quand c’est nécessaire uniquement ?
c’est vrai que c’est une option
merci


----------



## LS Zaitsev (23 Janvier 2022)

Non, nul besoin d'activer les données en arrière-plan. Elles restent désactivées. Quand tu lances l'appli Dropbox, ça se synchronise. Comme une synchronisation à la demande quoi.
Attention, on parle d'iOS. Sur MacOS, l'application (l'agent, le daemon) Dropbox n'est pas si lourde, en tout cas, elle consomme moins de RAM que l'agent Google Drive (qui s'appelle maintenant Sauvegarde et Synchronisation).


----------



## eckri (23 Janvier 2022)

Ok parfait merci beaucoup


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Sur MacOS, l'application (l'agent, le daemon) Dropbox n'est pas si lourde,



Pourtant, sur Mac, elle arrive a faire planter ma machine en la surchargeant quand je travaille sur des grosses images qui se synchronisent. Du coup, je coupe Dropbox quand je travaille sur de gros projets.



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> en tout cas, elle consomme moins de RAM que l'agent Google Drive (qui s'appelle maintenant Sauvegarde et Synchronisation).


Et bien, me voila une raison de plus de ne pas accepter de Google chez moi


----------



## LS Zaitsev (23 Janvier 2022)

Je n'avais jamais noté de soucis avec l'agent Dropbox, mais c'est vrai que je ne travaillais que sur de petits fichiers.
Les services et applications Google en général, oui, sont assez gourmands en ressources. Moi aussi j'aimerais bien virer Google, mais je ne peux pas : au niveau professionnel mon entreprise utilise la G-Suite (ou je ne sais quel nom elle porte maintenant), pour tout ce qui est de la bureautique courante (non confidentielle), de la formation, les emails, la visio, etc.

Malheureusement, pas de miracle, si on veut une synchro automatique et immédiate dès la modification d'un fichier, il faut un agent en tâche de fond, Google, Dropbox ou autre.


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2022)

J'ai mis du temps à comprendre le problème, je pense que le souci vient peut-être du fait que le transfert du précédent fichier n'est pas terminé lorsque je fais une nouvelle sauvegarde et donc, ça surcharge le cache Dropbox. 

Du coup, je n'active pas Dropbox en permanence quand je bosse sur des fichiers importants et la synchronisation reprend normalement la nuit quand je relance l'application Dropbox. Ensuite, je ne bosse pas sur des fichiers images énormes chaque jour. Les autres fichiers passent sans soucis.


----------

